# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] HyperX Savage HX316C9SRK2/8 1600MHz 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 CL9 DIMM XMP (RED)

## moutoulos

HyperX Savage HX316C9SRK2/8 1600MHz 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 CL9 DIMM XMP (RED)


Είναι η σειρά *Savage*, και οχι σειρά *Fury*. Η σειρά Savage ήταν αρκετά ακριβότερη. Έχουν Lifetime Warranty 
(εγγύηση εφ' όρου ζωής), και είναι άριστες, εμφανισιακά, και λειτουργικά. Αγορασμένες απο επίσημο ελληνικό 
κατάστημα (αλυσίδα).   

Η εγγύηση ισχύει εφόσον ειδοποιηθώ απο τον μελλοντικό  κάτοχος τους να του δώσω τα στοιχεία μου και να της 
επιστρέψει ο ίδιος (ή να μου τις στείλει να τις πάω εγώ). Δεν νομίζω να απασχολήσει κάποιον η εγγύηση μιας και 
δεν έχει αναφερθεί ποτέ θέμα με τις συγκεκριμένες (ούτε με τις Fury).  

Τιμή 45€ (παράδοση Πάτρα), ή 50€ πανελλαδική αποστολή/έξοδα/συστημένο. 


















  Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε !!!.
 Ευχαριστώ !!!.

----------


## moutoulos

Nεα τιμή:

40€ παράδοση Πάτρα, ή 
45€ πανελλαδική αποστολή/συστημένο.

----------

